# Making A Radial Arm Router



## HSS (Feb 5, 2011)

Great writeup Randy. How do you determine which line on your 10:1 scale to pick up? Do you maybe hang a weighted line over the rod in front of the scale to get an exact reading? If I were into wood working, I would have to make one of those things myself, for sure!

Patrick


----------

